# S-Video / RGB / RY - needs some help regarding cables!



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello! I have an old PC, with a S-Video port. I have a "converter?" laying around...its Svideo and RGB ports. What can i use that for? can i get a RY and RY, and use that to connect it to my TV?


----------

